
Provisional Death Counts of Covid-19), Pneumonia, or Influenza [pdf] - Fjolsvith
https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/health_policy/Provisional-Death-Counts-COVID-19-Pneumonia-and-Influenza.pdf
======
Fjolsvith
Doesn't this seem to indicate the Influenza death rate is much lower versus
previous years?

~~~
dmoy
No that's about a normal amount. It's about 10-60k/yr, depending on how bad
the strain is. Pneumonia is on the higher end of that. So 50-60k between the
two by now is about right.

